# Elektronikas pamati >  urbis!

## nezinīc

Lābdien! man šaausmīgi savajdzējās URBI !!   ::  

Par urbjiem neko nezinu un nesaprotu, bet gribu nopirkt puslīdz normālu, ikdienai, mājas darbiem lietojamu. Zinu to, ka urbīši ar vadu ir labāki, bet zem cik vatiem nedrīkst pirkt? kādas firmas un modeļus iesakāt un neiesakāt? Biju aizbraucis uz veicīti depo, apskatījos, tur urbjiem vidējā jauda ap 700w un maksā ap 40ls. UUN vēel kas, vairāk par 40 Ls par urbi izdot i nedomāju, un kā jau teicu, profesionālo nevajag. (lieliski būtu ja šis varētu arī cauri ap centimetru biezam metālam, bet tas ir visnesvarīgākais punkts) Pateicos jau iepriekš.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki. 
Urbis ir tas ko liek urbjmašīnas patronā. 
Domāju, šoreiz runa iet par urbjmašīnu....

Smalkiem darbiem man ir mazās (6mm) patronas urbjmašīna, bet pārējiem darbiem - jūs smiesieties - man ir MAXIMĀ pirkta akcijas prece, Ls14.99. 
10mm bezatslēgas patrona, 
perforatora+ urbšanas režīms - betona sienā ar pobedīta urbi iet kā sviestā!,  
griezšanās virziena maiņa,
apgriezienu regulēšana
220V.
P=500w.
Ražots Ķīnā, bet NEPROFESIONĀLAI lietošanai ļooooti man der!!!

Katru otrdienu Maximā ir pārdošanā akcijas preces. Ja vari pagaidīt, kamēr būs, tad labi, ja nē, jādodas kaut vai uz DEPO.

----------


## jeecha

Cik man ir bijusi pieredze ar leetajaam beznosaukuma kjiiniezeru bormashiinaam - vinjaam ljoti aatri izdilst un izljurkaajas patronas ass. Ja vajag reizi meenesii izurbt kaadu caurumu betona sienaa tad tas netraucee... bet pameegjini ar ekscentrisku patronu izurbt metaalaa caurumu ar 3mm urbi. Savukaart Bosch "pus-profesionaalai" bormashiinai patrona joprojaam preciizi centraa un njifiga neljurkaajas. Ar mehaanikas mezglu kvalitaati tad arii atshkjiras Maximas akcijas kjiiniezeris par 10Ls no daudzmaz cieniijama razhotaaja aparaata par 40Ls.

----------


## WildGun

Jau labu laiku lietoju DWT urbjmašīnas - viena ar vadu, otra aķene. Esmu ļoooti apmierināts  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Skopais maksā divreiz - to parasti atceras, kad atņirdzas kārtējais ķīnīzeru lētais sūds. Labāk vienreiz iztērēties uz Metabo, Makita vai zilo Bosch rīku un nezināt problēmas. Labākais risinājums - SDS mūru graušanai un klasiskā patrona (chuck) kā papildus aksesuārs. Pastāv "hammer drill" un "rotary hammer" - pēdējie labāki, jo šad tad vajag rotāciju atslēgt un lietot kaltu. Jauda - līdz 1 kW. Tas derēs, kad lielāka diametra caurumzāģis (hole saw) būs jābrūķē un/vai vītne jāgriež tēraudā. Vienīgais trūkums - kārtīgi rīki jāsarga no zagļiem...
Iesaku atturēties no mašīnām, kurām nav uzrādīta trieciena enerģija (J). Ķīnīzers savam skrūvgriezim uzraksta apgriezienus tukšgaitā - bez slodzes. Toties klusē par to, ka kārtīgs vecis to sagrābj saujā un aptur - par kādu griezes momentu te var būt runa?
Vēlreiz padomājiet - vai izdevīgāk katru gadu pirkt darbarīku ar apšaubāmu produktivitāti, vai labāk tomēr iegādāties instrumentu, ar kuru nebūs problēmu - varēs atstāt mantojumā dēliem   ::  .

----------


## Zalic

nu ja nauda ir pietiekamā daudzumā, tad uzreiz jāņem HILTI, bet tā ar metabo, makita vai bosch var iztikt un kalpos ilgi. Arī tad kad ir problēmas ar mašu motoru, tad šo instrumentu īpašnieki parasti aiznes pārtīt motoru un atkal lieto tālāk

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Arī tad kad ir problēmas ar mašu motoru, tad šo instrumentu īpašnieki parasti aiznes pārtīt motoru un atkal lieto tālāk


 Hm, neatceros manījis tādas problēmas, kaut augu dienu starpstāvu pārsedzes perforētas. Vienīgi zaļajam Bosch ir kas plīsis.

----------


## Didzis

Tak nu beidzat cilvekam, kurš vispār rokā nav turējis urbmašīnu, ieteikt uberkrutos darbarīkus, kuri paredzēti urbšanai katru dienu no rīta līdz vakaram. Nu nevajag mājas lietošanai pro darbarīkus. Nu nafig bezjēgā izgazt naudu, ja tā urbmašīna varbūt reizi gadā tiks iedarbinata lai pieurbtu kādu aiskarštangu   ::  . Es vēl deviņdesmitajos gados nopirku pro Makita urbmašīnu par bargu naudu. Varat iedomāties, kada bija škrobe, kad dārgo verķi pāris minūtēs nospēra kapņutelpā, kamēr cilvekam TV noskaņoju. Nospļāvos un nopirku par kādiem 15Ls FERM urbmašīnu priekš viena darbu objekta. Tur bija jāurbj ne pa jokam. Tak izturēja tas lūznis un vēl tagad darbojas. Nav man vairs visu laiku jāuztraucas, ka nospers vairāk ka 100Ls vērtu darbarīku. Nometu kur pagadās un pofig, lai tak sper- tikšu pie jauna  ::  .

----------


## Obsis

Hilti?? Hā, hā, ja vien es nebūtu turējis rociņā gadu vecas Hilti urbenes, kam norauts zobratu vainags, nodedzis tinums vai mehāniski atslāņojies kolektors. Tur maksā tikai par brendu, draugs.

Urbenes veids atkarīgs no mērķa:
mikrourbene ar 40 000 rpm 20W priekš platīšu urbšanas - iesaku Stern vai Klaus
skrūvgriežurbene - viennozīmīgi Stern divpārnesumu un neko citu, pat Bosch ne - tas nav izturīgāks, bet ir 10 reiz dārgāks. Nekādā gadījumā ne Klausu, tas ir neticami lūzelīgs neskatoties uz itkā solīdajiem izmēriem.
Mikroskrūvgriezis ar urbpatronu līdz 8 mm - te var ar Bosch, jo tam ir kudī labāks aķis nekā Sternam.
"parasta" urbene ar sīktricināmo pseidoāmuri - nezin kādiem darbiem, vispār neder nekam, - ne dārgāku par 2 Ls Latgalītē. Tik un tā viņa nekam neder.
lieljaudas urbene - kārtīgiem urbieniem betonā, kokā, švelleros, svarīgs ir gargājiena āmura režīms, lēni apgriezieni, un atļautā kroņurbja diametrs - izpildījums tikai pleca sānu. Iesaku tikai Stern, ar Klausu ir problēmas.

----------


## nezinīc

Didzi, paldies ka apgaismo pārējos par manu vēli pēc PARASTAS urbjmašīnas   :: 

lasu ko citi raksta, jūtos kā uz svešas planētas! 
uzgāju urbīti SKIL http://www.esky.lv/index.php?l=1&c=966&p=2648
vajag viedokli par šo, tāds nedārgs, vidēji 500w, bet to firmu pirmo reizi dzirdu

----------


## defs

Es ar neizvēlos dārgas bormašīnas.Abām 2 gadi garantija-gan lētajai,gan dārgajai.Par dārgās naudu sanāks vairākas lētas.

----------


## marizo

+1 par SKIL! Šajā cenu kategorijā labi instrumenti.
Pašam ir elektriskā urbene, figūrzāģis un lentes slīpmašīna. Lietoju samērā bieži, nav par ko sūdzēties.
Par minēto urbeni - ja grasies jaukt špakteli un tml lietas - labāk paskaties kādu 750+W.
Nesaprotu, kāpēc te iet vai nu dārgā gala vai Maxximas virzienā..
Ja gribas aķeni pirkt, tad gan labāk BOSH vai Makitta. Bija Klaus, bet tam aķis baigi ātri izbeidzās.

Tāds humors no dzīves: nopērkam lēto fleksi, 20 metāla griešanas ripiņas. Dienas-divu laikā notrinam ripiņas, graizot metāllūžņus. Izbeidzas oglītes, dabū jaunu fleksi par garantiju.  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Gadījies palietot vienu SKIL, kas šausmīgi smirdēja pēc toksiskas plastmasas (koferītis arī). Piekam toksiskie izdalījumi ar laiku nemazinājās. Tādu brīnumu dzīvoklī labāk neienest un lietot tik caurvējā. Un par garantiju - lētajiem štruntiem ne par velti rakstīts: not for professional use! Ja gribas lētu verķi ciešamā kvalitātē, tad Didža minētais FERMeris būs gana labs.

----------


## Zigis

Kāpēc pirkt maksimā, ja blakus ir depo?

----------


## vortexxx

Neko sliktu nesaku arī par Ferm rīkiem. Pašam ir Ferm urbene ar virzienmaiņu, perfi - kalpo jau labus gadus pie tam vēl ar atslēgas patronu, ko laiku pa laikam der sasmidzināt ar kādu Brunox vai ko tamlīdzīgu. arī aķene ir Ferm, tiesa izmēros paliela, toties jaudas gana- gāzbetonā tās zeltītās garās skrūves griež vēsi un arī sendvidžniekus skrūvējot pie metāla konstrukcijām nav bijušas problēmas, kokā ne tik... Tiesa laiks pagājis un aķi kļuvuši sūdīgāki, bet par mehānisko daļu nesūdzos. Arī Ferm nav tas dārgais gals, bet priekš mājas lietotāja- ideāli!

Offtopic:
Dažkārt praksē šķiet ka maksimā un depo akcijās tirgotie verķi kalpo labāk un ilgāk nekā kādā būvpreču vai sadzīves tehnikas veikalā pirktie par dārgākām naudiņām...

----------


## heinrx

skill urbjmašīna man kalpo jau kādus gadus 4,dwt fleksis apmēram 2 gadus,bet īsti apmierināts ar tiem neesu,no lētā gala instrumentiem vis labākās atmiņas ir par ferm fleksi,kurš pie intensīvas lauzšanas man izturēja ap 2 gadi,vislielākais aplauziens bij savulaik ar kautkādu maximā pirkto lēto fleksi kurš nokūpēja uz pirmo ripu,un vēl bosh akumulatoru urbjmašīnu(profesionālo)kura izturēja 2 dienas,tad 3 reizes pēc kārtas pabija garantijas remontā,un beigās tika samainīta atpakaļ pret naudu.darbā strādājam ar makitām un tās gan ilgi kalpo

----------


## Shark

Lietoju FERM urbjmašīnu ar pārskrūvētu Bosch patronu(jo pirku lietotu un patrona bija sabojāta) jau kādus 6 gadus. Nav ne vainas, tikai kārtīgā betonā gan ieurbties nevaru-perforators par švaku. Kopumā ir O.K.
Starp citu SKILL akumulatornieki ir tīri labi, taču akumulatori nobeidzas pēc gada. Bet var pārlikt akumulatora elementus.
P.S. 
Vai kādam ir pieredze ar pārliktajiem akumulatoru elementiem-to ilgmūžību? Šogad pirmo reizi pārliku(pariezāk kantoris pārlika) vienai akumulatoru urbjamašīnai elementus. Maksāja salīdzinoši dārgi, taču kantorī teica, ka tur arī esot problēma ar vidējā un lētā gala akumulatorniekiem-tiem, lai būtu maza cena ir ielikti sliktas kvalitātes elementi.

----------


## moon

skil instrumenti ir vieni no labakajiem majas vajadziibaam, bet perkot ir jauzmanaas no taa, kur konkretais skil ir razots. panemot divus skilus no dazaadaam rupnicaam uz aci vares redzeet, kursh ir normals, bet kursh ir leta kiniesha limenii  :: 
salidzini.lv uzrakstot skil urbmashina tas drusku virs 20 ls tas nekadaa gadijumaa neiesaku pirkt, bet tas ap 30 ls ir normalas

----------


## analgins

makita ir labs verķis, jā maksā dārgi, bet toties darbojas ilgāk par iepriekš pieminētajiem maximas un skill ražojumiem..
vidēji ja instruments maksā ap 50ls tad tas kalpos pietiekami ilgi lai sevi atpelnitu, vēljoprojam lietoju rebir urbjmašinu kurai ir 15 vai pat vairāk gadu!

----------


## bbarda

Hmm! Intresanta tēma parādījusies,Ferm un Skill der lietošanai pāres reizes gadā,no dārgā gala Hilti ir nesamērīgi dārgs bet remontservis labs un būtībā tas ir tas pats Bosh (meitas uzņēmums)Pats izmantoju Metabo,gan fleksi gan urbjmašīnu,gan akumulātorurbjmašīnu,Metabo mirst parasti no fiziska nolietojuma .Nevarētu teikt ka Makitas būtu no sliktākajām bet pārāk daudz pagrīdes ražojumu.Neslikti ir arī Milwoki(pietiekami liels darba resurss).Dewalt labi ja protams nav ķīnā ražots.Ir bijis Skill,darbojās samērā labi izņemot vienīgi to ka regulāri bija vadi jālodē pie oglīšu korpusiem,viegli un mīksti darbojas bet nav domāti nopietnai slodzei.

----------


## ezis666

Ferm man nogāja padsmit gadus, protams nejau profesionāli lietojot, bet tik cik garažā strādājot. Bija fleksis un urbmašīna. Tik bija DE pirkts, vēl par DM. Man vispār tāda smirdīga aizdoma, ka tas kas pie mums nāk arī no lētām firmām ir pilnīgi kas cits nekā vecā eiropā...

----------


## ROBERTTT

Ļoti labi profesionāli "darba zirgi" ir Makita un Bosh. No lētā gala ieteiktu uzmanīties no Klauss izstrādājumiem - ir bijis man gan rokas akumulator urbmašīna, gan elektriskais figūrzāģis, pirmajam noplīsa motors, otrajam asmeņa turētājs (ne viens, ne otr netika profesionāli lietots!).

----------


## abergs

> No lētā gala ieteiktu uzmanīties no Klauss izstrādājumiem


 ...un pati firma ar visu servisu pagaisusi tālēs zilajās...  ::

----------


## Tārps

Ir nācies daudz un dažādas urbmašīnas , gan flekšus remontēt. Apmēram puse no visiem noplīsušajiem ir bijuši krutkas. Uzņēmīgi ļautiņi montē visos iespējamos korpusos ( ar visām firmas zīmēm) salasītas iekšas un laiž tik tirgū. Otra problēma ir temperatūra - vajag vēl un vēl mazliet, un tad jau ir par daudz. Tikai īpašas profesionāles var triekt bez apstājas, bet pārējām gultnīši guļ plastmasas sēžās un karstumā izspaidīt sēžu par milimetru nav nekāda māka. Vēl liela problēma ir paša aparāta dzesēšana. Parasti strādājot ar cimdiem ir nejūti, ka esi aizsedzis vai nu ieplūdes, vai izplūdes ventilācijas saurumus. Brīžam nav pat saprotams, kā tas ražotājs domājis to verķi turēt, lai tos caurumus neaizsegtu. Tādām veiksmīgākajām tagad tie caurumi ir gan sānos , gan galos - nu jau labāk.
   No labākajām var minēt Makitu, bet no flekšiem Hitachi  (bet tikai tos, kas ražoti Īrijā).

----------


## tvdx

pats urbi lietoju leeto pa padsmit Ls iet nujau vairaakus gadus, ok mieriigi ar roku var aptureet un reizeem skruuveejot gadaas ka nevelk, ka arii ir 2 reziimu paarsleegs ( parastais un triecien) tas saluuzis, tagad jaatur ar roku sleedzis lai smuku caurumu izurbtu, a taa liidz 13mm urbi var ielikt un esu daudz ko urbis un pamatiigi karseejis, dziivo  ::

----------


## vortexxx

Ja par vecākiem izstrādājumiem, tad arī labi zināmais Rebirs nav slikts, tiesa ne jau prof lietošanai. Pašam Rebir figūrzāģis nokalpoja ilgu laiku. Nomainīju tikai to pēdu kas slīd pa koku. Toties viens umņiks lietojot modificētu asmeni sačakarēja pie nepiemērotas slodzes pārlaužot starpvārpstu. Tagad lietoju Skill- mazs, viegls, ērts, mājas apstākļos protams.

----------


## osscar

Man ir 2 krievu urbjmašīnas - abas smagas, lielas un nesalaužamas. tiesa nav aķķa un patrona ar to spec. atslēgu jāpievelk. No aķenēm zaļās  kosmiskās manga sērijas  hitachi  vai makitas ir labas.

----------


## juris90

> Ja par vecākiem izstrādājumiem, tad arī labi zināmais Rebirs nav slikts, tiesa ne jau prof lietošanai. Pašam Rebir figūrzāģis nokalpoja ilgu laiku. Nomainīju tikai to pēdu kas slīd pa koku. Toties viens umņiks lietojot modificētu asmeni sačakarēja pie nepiemērotas slodzes pārlaužot starpvārpstu. Tagad lietoju Skill- mazs, viegls, ērts, mājas apstākļos protams.


 ari ir rebir figūrzāģis zāģēts tiek uz nebēdu un strādā kārtīgi. ari rebir urbmašīnas nav dargas un rezerves daļas ir iespejams iegadaties, par rebir varu teikt, ka tas ir kaut kas starp krievu un eiropas rokas instrumentu tehnikas krustojums, gan daudz maz ērts un izturīgs, tik nezinu kā ir ar jaunajiem rebir instrumentiek, kuri ražoti ķīnā.
un bosch pedeja laikā ir daudz pakaļdarinājumu ari no dārgā gala, ka var riktigi iegrābties ja man jaizvelas bosch vai makita tad tikai makita, to vismaz vel tik daudz neražo kreisas rupnicas cik bosch, bet gan jau kad nepirks bosch tik daudz tad arī makitu saks ražots kur pagadās.

----------


## heinrx

runājot par jaunajiem rebir izstrādājumiem ,es jau kādus divus gadus izmantoju rebir celtniecības fēnu,ļoti izturīgs aparāts ,visādi klausi,pat bosh man neturēja ilgāk par gadu,bet rebirs jau iet divi gadi,un izskatās ka  vismaz vēl tik daudz arī kalpos.Pāris reizes ir labi kritis,bet nekāda vaina ::

----------


## tbzg

Ja taisies urbt metālu, tad uzreiz paskaties cik maksā normāli kobalta urbji (šoreiz tieši urbji)  ::

----------


## Shark

> Ja taisies urbt metālu, tad uzreiz paskaties cik maksā normāli kobalta urbji (šoreiz tieši urbji)


 Normālus kobalta urbjus vajag tikai, lai urbtu nerūsējošo tēraudu. Savādāk pilnīgi pietiek ar normāliem HSS urbjiem.
Nevajag jau iet galējībās un pirkt ķīniešu urbju komplektu par latu un kapeikām un rezultējoši brīnīties, ka urbis saliecas par 90 grādiem un vēl ar vien nelūzt.

----------


## bbarda

> Ja taisies urbt metālu, tad uzreiz paskaties cik maksā normāli kobalta urbji (šoreiz tieši urbji) 
> 
> 
>  Normālus kobalta urbjus vajag tikai, lai urbtu nerūsējošo tēraudu. Savādāk pilnīgi pietiek ar normāliem HSS urbjiem.
> Nevajag jau iet galējībās un pirkt ķīniešu urbju komplektu par latu un kapeikām un rezultējoši brīnīties, ka urbis saliecas par 90 grādiem un vēl ar vien nelūzt.


 Man nesaliecās bet iztaisnojās taisnā plāksnē.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Savādāk pilnīgi pietiek ar normāliem HSS urbjiem


 Papīrs pacieš visu, urbis arī. Gadījās, ka vajadzēja kādā objektā tērauda konstrukcijā 8 mm caurumu izurbt priekš kabeļa. Vienīgais līdzpaķēries vajadzīgā diametra urbītis uzreiz kļuva neass. Negribējās vēlu vakarā braukt cauri visai pilsētai turp/atpakaļ dēļ viena urbja. Nolēmu izmuļļāt cauri ar to pašu. Sanāca, jo sarkankvēlē sliede padevās. Bet urbis - joprojām spirālurbis, tik savērpts uz kreiso pusi   ::  . Uz kāta nepārprotami rakstīts - HSS. Ej nu sazini, ko kurš domā ar High Speed Steel...
Tāpēc, ja kaut kur uzskrienu sovjetu *P18* urbjiem, pērku nost - garantēti 18% volframa. Ar tādu var mierīgi šķērsām (un gareniski arī) izurbt caur *H*ujovoj *S*taļi *S*verlo   ::  .

----------


## moon

es neteiktu ka tu te uzrakstiji to labaako piemeru  :: 
netikai papirs visu paciesh, bet arii pats urbis visu paciesh un uz taa arii var visu pec kartas uzrakstiit.
tapeec perkot arii vajag piedomaat ko tu peec un cik tas maksaa, jo labas lietas nekad nav bijushas letas.
ar padomju urbjiem ir taa, ka ja uz taa ir rakstiita terauda marka, tad arii no tada materiala tas buus izgatavots, 
bet urbja kvalitate netikai no terauda atkarajas.

pareizi urbi uzasinaat un to pareizi pielietot tik un taa bus pats galvenais urbshanas procesaa  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Vai tu domā, ka jāved līdzi slīpripa un objektā uz aci pareizie vajadzīgie griešanas un mugurleņķi jātrāpa? Urbis no P18 vienkārši neatkožas ik pēc urbuma tēraudā. Protams, profesionālis stacionāros apstākļos bez kādām palīgierīcēm jebkuram materiālam optimālo leņķi uzslīpēs. Es tāds neesmu; kad man vajadzēja zeņķurbi (ar mazliet negatīvu griezējleņķi, lai pieckantains caurums neveidojas), nesu onkam - tas uzlika savu brillīti, piešāva urbi pie ripas un O.K. Skrūves galva iegūlās vietā, kas tai bija kā radīta - vienkārši fantastiski.

----------

